# Retiring to Giethoorn Netherlands



## willieisawestie (Feb 24, 2014)

Hello,

My husband and I are retired and we are living in the United States.

We want to move to Giethoorn Netherlands.

What type/kind of Visa do we need to make this happen. 

How do we find out what the requirements are for us to do this?

Thanks !

Connie


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hello 

Check with the Netherlands Embassy in your home country as that will have all the details you need.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Start here: Visa Inquiry Tool | Consular Services, North, Central, South America & Caribbean
Cheers,
Bev


----------

